# preemergent herbicide



## reggie1971 (Mar 11, 2011)

is it to late to spray prowl H2O in north alabama?


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

If there's any green-up at all to your crop, then it's best not to chance it. I set back a field of bermuda about 30 days once because I sprayed Stealth (generic Prowl) too late a couple years ago.


----------

